# Shellies



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Just curious have been reading this board for about a month or so and i have noticed no shellie tanks. Does anyone keep any lake tang? maybe rock dwellers? Im just curious b/c they are some of the most interesting fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Your Right!! Tangs are the BEST !!!!!!!!


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Quick replys, those are some preety awesome tanks and beautiful fish. Thats what im talking about.Lake Tang has some of the most underrated cichlids, SUEM is that last one a orange scribble? Very beautiful Macro shots what kinda cameras u guys use?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep L. Brichardi and L. Multifasciatus. Just no pics................


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats cool, i tried keeping the 2 together but couldnt get it to go, the multis took over the rocks and shells, the brichardi at that point were p*ssed and constantly attacking the multis so i gave the brichardi away.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-H1 with 12x optical zoom, along with several attachment Macro lenses.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice camera ,prolly costed a nice penny


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol yea it did at time but now u can get them for like $200, i paid i think $350.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

well thtas not too bad, takes awesome pics or is it the photographer?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Let ya judge for your self, i'll post up in the aquarium pictures thread, i have pictures from my last cheap olympus camera and then sony camera can take a look at differences.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

At the ACA I got some lamp (neolamp?) brevis sunspot - basically mature, some lamp (neolamp) Marunguensis (similar to brichardi). I wanted to get multis, but only one person brought any and he was sold out the first day. I'm sure I can get some from my local club though, as so many people have them.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey just wondering...what kind of cichlid is that blue finned one? it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what are the blue ones they really neat


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Frontosa... I can't remember they beginning of the scientific name... but they are fronts


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Cyphotilapia gibberosa


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok thanx now im gonna look them up


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

blue i thought it was Cyphotilapia frontosa but i could be wrong, and in the pic with the frontosa is that a red devil


----------

